
Everyone quotes command line arguments the wrong way (2011) - networked
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/twistylittlepassagesallalike/archive/2011/04/23/everyone-quotes-arguments-the-wrong-way.aspx
======
dozzie
Oh boy. And one would think Microsoft would finally get its OS API right,
after _decades_ of seeing it working correctly and easily in unix world.

